

Reasons to install Sublime Text 2 - 1p1e1
http://1p1e1.tumblr.com/post/14262857223/9-reasons-you-must-install-sublime-text-2-code-like-a

======
joshmanders
> Look at your editor. Now back at mine. Now back at yours. Now back to mine.
> Sadly your editor is not like mine. But if you stopped using noob-scented
> editor, and switched to Sublime Text 2, your editor could look like mine.

I'll stick with vim, but thanks for the laugh!

------
bad_alloc
<emacs partisan> Look at emacs. Now look at Sublime Text. Now back to emacs.
It's in horseback-mode. "C-x S-( M-% sublime RET emacs RET y C-x S-)" will fix
your post. </emacs partisan>

~~~
magice
<another emacs partisan> Look at emacs. Now look at Sublime Text. Now back to
emacs. Time to admit it: Sublime Text makes you look like a wimpy stupid wench
who cannot stop talking about some stupid unprofessional tool that tries to
spoon-feed little crybabies who concern more about, um um, look than actually
getting things done. Let's face it, if you want to prove your manliness, be my
guest and pull down your pants. Otherwise, I have more useful stuff to worry
about than the stupid sexism. </another emacs partisan>

~~~
1p1e1
Ah, apologies if you find the title sexism. It's just a reference to
OldSpice's commercial: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owGykVbfgUE>

The first part of the article was meant as a joke if that's not clear.

~~~
jackolas
The title doesn't have to do with the joke though... at least I'm not seeing
it. The old spice thing is funny and is fairly obviously not sexist but the
title could be a little less so.

~~~
1p1e1
In the end of the video there is a text saying: "Smell like a man, man" :)

No sexism intended, but I can see why people think that.

~~~
eren-tantekin
Because a woman does not want to code like a man.

People know you didn't intend to be a sexist. They are just trying to raise
your awareness on this issue.

------
harph
Two of my colleagues are using Sublime, but I'm still not sure if I want to
switch.

I didn't know it's also on Windows and Linux - if I would switch to it, I
would need this, since I'm jumping between OSX/Ubuntu/Windows very often.

But one important thing for me in Eclipse is debugging. How does Sublime fare
in this department? Can I run my django project in Sublime, set up
breakpoints, etc? And generally manage the project itself?

~~~
1p1e1
I think unfortunately that's not possible yet. There is a request for it
though: [http://sublimetext.userecho.com/topic/54089-support-for-
xdeb...](http://sublimetext.userecho.com/topic/54089-support-for-xdebug-
breakpoints-or-a-way-to-add-support-via-plugin/)

------
remyroy
I tried it, love it and bought it right away. Since than, I haven't look at
another editor for my needs. On the plus side, I'm using it on Windows, Ubuntu
and Mac OS and it works the way I want on all those platforms.

It simply works. Get it now.

~~~
nvictor
> it works the way I want on all those platforms lol.

------
johnernaut
This is like saying Notepad on Windows is faster than Visual Studio. Eclipse
is an IDE, not an editor, hence why it isn't nearly as fast as ST2.

I use ST2 on occasion and definitely agree with the other points, though.

~~~
1p1e1
Yes, it's a comparison without a lot of meaning. :) It's more of a fun fact.

------
somecanuck
I tried Sublime Text 2 but ended up going back to UltraEdit. Appearance,
support for regular expressions, and the ability to load large files are my
three needs.

Sublime wins it on appearance. UltraEdit is nice with my dark theme, but
Sublime is better. However, Sublime lost it on regular expressions. Attempting
to perform a search/replace in Sublime on a 55 meg file wasn't just slow, the
application crashed. UltraEdit was slower than I'd prefer ([a-zA-Z] to 0 in
gVim took 15 seconds), but it doesn't crash at least.

------
dmix
_0\. It’s gorgeous_

I completely disagree. I think it looks like akward, linuxy, OSS style.
Textmate and VIM with a proper theme/font looks much better.

I tried playing around with various Sublime themes and fonts, but I just find
its fundamentally awkward looking, and its not just a matter of tweaking it.

This might seem like a silly requirement but I'm also a designer as well as a
developer. It would be something that would bother me daily.

~~~
1p1e1
And you are using Textmate?

~~~
dmix
I use Textmate when I'm doing design work (HTMLizing wireframes/photoshop).

I use VIM when I'm writing JS/Ruby and using terminal heavily.

------
stuff4ben
For some reason their download site is flagged by our security filters (Cisco)
as having "previously been detected as spreading malicious software such as
viruses and worms". Sigh, wish they could distribute it somewhere else besides
c758482.r82.cf2.rackcdn.com.

~~~
notmyname
Such is the challenge of hosting public content. _.rackcdn.com is for content
hosted on Rackspace Cloud Files and served via our partnership with Akamai.

Cisco's SenderBase recently changed the rating for _.rackcdn.com and Bad
Things (tm) happened. We (Rackspace) have been in contact with Cisco, and our
reputation with their products has been restored (see
[http://www.senderbase.org/senderbase_queries/detaildomain?se...](http://www.senderbase.org/senderbase_queries/detaildomain?search_string=rackcdn.com)).
Unfortunately, this probably won't be fixed for you until your security
filters update the policies from senderbase itself.

Let me know if you have any other issues with this.
john.dickinson@rackspace.com

------
JackDanger
I hear good things about Sublime Text 2, thanks for reminding me to try it.

I'm put off by the 'code like a man' bit though. That's needlessly off-putting
to female readers.

------
plinio_silva
I laughed at the 10 seconds opening and closing the editor part, try zero
seconds, that's more like what vim does.

------
lukeholder
I will never go back to text mate. Switched a year ago. Sublime will be
actively a maintained forever.

------
karmajunkie
I know this thread is dead by now, but I just have to ask whether this is some
kind of brogrammer troll, or is the author seriously that uninformed about the
editing landscape?

------
tomjen3
Sorry, but anybody who writes like that is not qualified to tell us what
editor to use.

This is a tech forum, give us the technical reasons. If there aren't any,
don't blog.

~~~
1p1e1
Did you read the article till the end? I'll assume you didn't. If you did,
please elaborate on your statement. Thanks.

------
1p1e1
Btw what are your favorite plugins?

